# تحميل Flight simulator 2004



## dj master (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ..

لو سمحتو اريد وصلة لتحميل برنامج Flight simulator 2004 السيدي الأول ..
لأن السيدي الاول عندي خربان ..

ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## ^ضرغام^ (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم .. 
انا عندي نفس المشكلة .. ياريت أحد يساعدنا


----------



## جاسر (6 أغسطس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا نزلته عبر برنامج المشاركة E-DONKEY 
أربع أقراص

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مواقع تتضمن العاب flight simulator
www.microsoft.com/games/*flightsimulator*
www.*flight*gear.org
www.fsnordio.com
www.flightsim.com


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 أغسطس 2006)

لو ما نفعش معاك الموقع ممكن لو انت من مصر تشتريها من فيرجن ميجا ستور


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 أغسطس 2006)

او ممكن الاخ جاسر يبعتلك اللينك علي *****ك


----------



## fullbank (7 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][GLOW="33FF00"][MOVE="up"]اخي الكريم وليد ما اشتغل عندي[/MOVE][/GLOW] [/FRAME]


----------



## fullbank (7 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]وشكرا على هذا الموضوع ولكن ما اشتغل[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 أغسطس 2006)

دي وصله تورنت للFlight simulator 2004


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.gernis.net/vb/showthread.php?t=3787&highlight=Flight+simulator+2004
هذا اللينك ادخل عليه هو لمنتدي قرناس وارجو منالاخ جاسر عدم حزفه وهتلاقي فيه بغيتك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 أغسطس 2006)

هؤلاء هم الموزعون لبرنامج السيميولاتر لو انت من مصر والسعر 20 جنيه مصري لاربع اسطوانات

الموزعون :

*1 -**أحمد عبد المنعم الحيطي*
*مدينة الأسكندرية - مصر*
*أحمد عبد المنعم الحيطي*
*0125745034*
*ra_illusion************



3 - *يوسف علاء إبراهيم* 
*المنصوره - مصر*
*5 شارع عمر المتفرع من شارع عبدالسلام عارف بجوار الاتوبيس الجديد بجوار قاعه رمسيس وبرج حبش بجوار استاد المنصوره الرياضى*
*رقم المنزل/0502220012*
***************


----------



## جاسر (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

أخي مهندس وليد سمير ... أي شيء تكتبه أنت لا يحذف أبداً هذا أمر

الآخر أن الملتقى يمنع فقط من يدخل لاشهار موقع ما

أما الفائدة فنحن مع نشرها 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ^ضرغام^ (8 أغسطس 2006)

يديك العافية اخ جاسر .. ومشكوووور يا باشمهندس وليد .. 
بس للاسف انا ماني من مصر ..

انا حاليا اجرب البرنامج المذكور في اللينك اللوضتعه .. وان شاء التوفيق

تحياتي لكم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 أغسطس 2006)

قول علي بلدك وانا ممكن اشوفلك المكان اللي تقدر تجيبه منه


----------



## fullbank (8 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]انا من فلسطين بس ما تتعب حالك بوصي واحد يجبلي اياه من اسرائيل[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------



## ^ضرغام^ (9 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ وليد ..

انا من الخرطوم .. وياريت تشوف لي مكان اقدر الاقي فيه البرنامج .. وما حانسالك الجميل طول عمري
تحياتي ..


----------



## Tripoli (10 أغسطس 2006)

مافيش اخبار عن Fs2006 ???


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (10 أغسطس 2006)

بالنسبه لك اخي ضرغام انا ما اعرفش اماكن في الخرطوم وان شاء الله اشوفلك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (10 أغسطس 2006)

Tripoli قال:


> مافيش اخبار عن Fs2006 ???


اكيد في اخبار قول انت عايز ايه وانا ادورلك عليه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (10 أغسطس 2006)

هو ان شاء الله يكم ينزل كمان كام شهر وهيكون سعره 70 دولار


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (10 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.3dgamers.com/screenshots/games/flightsim2006/
اللينك ممكن تلاقي فيه بغيتك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (10 أغسطس 2006)

النسخة راح تنزل السوق dvd ولو قرأتوا الأخبار المكتوبة أنها سوف تكون متزامنة مع نزول windows vista يعنى والله أعلم وحسب توقعاتي سوف تكون بالسوق بنهاية 2006 مع بداية 2007


----------



## ^ضرغام^ (13 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يا اخ وليد .. ما قصرت


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (18 أغسطس 2006)

بالنسبه ليك لو في عندك مكتبه اسمها جرير هي دي ممكن اللي تبيع الفلايت سيميلوتر


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (18 أغسطس 2006)

0912491648
اتصل بالرقم ده وان شاء الله هتلاقي فلايت سيميلوتر 2004
وموجود في السودان


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*    السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير​​​*​


----------



## mouhamad (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا أخي


----------



## nartop (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## maged123 (19 فبراير 2010)

*flight simulator*

انا عاندى flight simulator X غالبا دة نزل فى اواخر 2008 بس جامد موت ,ممكن ارفعه لو حد عاوزة بس محتاج شويه وقت علشان كبير اوى حوالى 8 جيجا
انا ماجد مهندس طيران ومعيد بكليه الهندسه فى جامعه MSA من مصر (القاهرة) ,او ممكن يتصل 0127185051


----------



## ahmedn78 (11 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هيثم صميعات (11 مارس 2010)

thanx


----------

